# new kid on the block (not the aging boy band)



## videodrome (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi, my names Lucy and I'm based in the UK.
I found this forum whilst trawling through the dark depths of the internet looking for answers to my staging/lighting questions...this place looked like a refreshing glimpse of light!

Fingers crossed I'll be accepted into your fold and one of you will be able to help me with some of my questions and maybe I'll be able to answer some in return.

Lucy x


----------



## icewolf08 (Oct 15, 2009)

Indeed, we are happy to have you, and welcome to CB! We hope that you will be as valuable a resource to us as we will try to be fore you. Don't hesitate to jump into the discussions with questions, comments, answers and advice. Also, don't forget about the search feature as there is lots of useful information here already. Most importantly, have fun here!


----------



## What Rigger? (Oct 15, 2009)

NKOTB???? Sorry...I can't resist. I have to say it:
"DannyDonnyJoeJonJordan"

Okay thanks! And welcome!


----------



## DaveySimps (Oct 19, 2009)

Welcome to CB! As much as I hate to admit it, NKOTB was my first concert as a child. Oh, the memories. 

Enjoy CB! Let us know how we can help.

~Dave


----------

